# Another disappointment from Harbor Freight



## jimintx

I'm sure sorry to read about the tribulations you had here. I think ordering large power tools is scary, no matter who the vendor, or what the price. 
I'd like to make sure I understand one part of this, and that's the timeline. Your review here today is about a saw that was most likely produced in 2008, or 2009. Thus, you are telling us about a 7 year old tool - right? 
.


----------



## Bodyworksiowa

Correct. I also helped another friend who bought the same model last year (even after I warned him not to) go through the very same issues with mounting plate and vibrations. His didn't have a bent motor shaft, but the actual drive wheels were bowed in the frame.


----------



## Bill1974

That is why you buy with a credit card. When in doubt call the CC company and tell them not to pay and say you are returning the item. You can call the company with the CC on the line and generally the CC will say go ahead and return and you will not be billed for the item.


----------

